# Beginner girls board recomendation



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bataleon Distortia, Flow Jewel, or a Nitro Mystique.

For bindings I would look into Flow Essence, Raiden Eris, or Flux GU30's.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not a girl but i have really enjoyed my capita boards. probably safe to assume the womens boards are pretty awesome as well.
I've been riding one of their reverse camber or flat kick boards the ultrafear and it was very natural feeling right away. Might be something worth looking into.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Camber is a personal choice. I personally like rocker/camber combinations because it seems to be the most versatile. 

I weigh about the same as you and the Pandora is my deck of choice. Very soft and forgiving, but damp enough to feel stable all-mountain. It is a rocker/camber board with vario grip edges for edge control on hardpack and ice days.

The B-nice would be another good option, but the shortest B-nice is probably longer that what you'd want. 

The Capita Space Metal Fantasy is a soft, fun board for a beginner. 

The Rome Vinyl and K2 Luna (now Lunatique) are two popular beginner/intermediate boards.

The Roxy Ollie Pop and Eminence are also excellent choices, now with rocker/camber and magnetraction edges.

As for bindings, just avoid the cheapest in any brand's line-up. 
Burton: Lexas or Escapades
Union: Milan or Trilogy
Rome: Madison
Ride Vxn
Flux GU30


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Camber is a personal choice. I personally like rocker/camber combinations because it seems to be the most versatile.
> 
> I weigh about the same as you and the Pandora is my deck of choice. Very soft and forgiving, but damp enough to feel stable all-mountain. It is a rocker/camber board with vario grip edges for edge control on hardpack and ice days.
> 
> ...


My local REI has the K2 Luna on sale for $189 (146), is this too long for me? The guy also said that the luna is camber and lunatique is rocker??? I'm utterly confused. I have him put it on hold for me till tomrorow since price is so right. 
Thoughts?


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm close to your size and I ride a 146. I'm a little shorter (5'3) and weight 112. I also wear a size 7 shoe. I used to ride a 143 and switched to a 146 this year. I didn't notice that big of a difference between the two, but my previous board was a plank so anything felt better than that.

As you said the technology isn't important to you, the camber should be perfect. I prefer a rocker/camber hybrid, but if I only had to chose between rocker or camber-I'd choose camber. The rocker feel might throw you off if you're just learning as since it has a much looser feel. Also the rocker is better for freestyle while the traditional camber will be best for all mountain.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

146 is longer than I would ride, but it's certainly do-able. It's really a matter of preference.

The Luna is a cambered board. It was replaced this year by the Lunatique, which is rockered. 

$189 is a fantastic deal. I would buy it. It's at REI, which has a great return policy, so you can return the board if you don't like it.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Technology is not important to me because I really can't tell the difference. I learned from Burton cruzer, but I wouldn't know any difference...i'm fine with it, i catch edges, but I suspect the way I catch edges, it wouldn't matter if 'm on a camber or rocker... I'm glad someone around my size rides 146!! I am fine with the 145 not sure if 1cm will throw me off, but if a shorter board will help me learn faster and avoid me landing on my ass all the time, I wouldn't mind forking out a bit more money.

Here's what I'm gonna do. Pick up the board from REI and let it sit in my garage and see continue this discussion. Without ever been on a rocker before, i wouldn't know the difference, and not been on a shorter board, I wouldn't know either!!

I heard many good things about K2 Luna, i know end of season sale is around the corner, so I'm tempted to wait around and see what's available. But because of my weight, short board sizes doesn't come as often...

lilfoot1598: do you think it's worth it to fork out more and get the lunatique instead of luna?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

End of season sales:

Pro: amazing prices.
Con: only on what's available.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, shops really going on sale

Luna 146 2009 $175
Luna 146 2010 $189
Lunatique 142 this year (more comfy with this size) $250
The gnu bnice 145 is $375, but if you think the banana traction will make alot of diff I'll entertain that!


Dilemma??


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Lunatique and the Luna are different boards. The Lunatique will be more forgiving and it'll be easier to ride in powder. But it will feel a little more "loose" especially on hard pack. It's a preference thing.

The B-nice is a great board - love the magnetraction. It makes a big difference on hard pack. It is also a rockered board.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm also in/around San Francisco and I have roughly the same physical characteristics as you...

I'm in a similar situation as you except I'm upgrading from an old clunky board to a newer one.

I think the snow situation right now at Tahoe is definately icy at many resorts since it hasn't snowed in about a month, except for a light dusting this past weekend. But there are some resorts that have a nice few inches of soft stuff over the hard pack. "Powder" is really only right after a big storm I suppose.

For places to shop locally, so far I like the Sports Basement, but they don't seem to have the deals you mentioned! Where did you find them... at REI? Although... I already have a few boards picked out and I'm just waiting for the sales to start :laugh: hopefully they stock doesn't sell out in 142'ish cm boards.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> I'm also in/around San Francisco and I have roughly the same physical characteristics as you...
> 
> I'm in a similar situation as you except I'm upgrading from an old clunky board to a newer one.
> 
> ...


REI has the 2010? (black) luna on sale, but only 146 (just a tad too long for me)
Any Mountain has the Lunatique 142 on sale for $250!

What did you pick out?

I'm very tempted to get the GNU B nice because of the banana traction, you know how icy it gets... in fact, i have never ridden in powder ever!!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

fayewolf said:


> REI has the 2010? (black) luna on sale, but only 146 (just a tad too long for me)
> Any Mountain has the Lunatique 142 on sale for $250!
> 
> What did you pick out?
> ...


With lilfoot's help, I picked the Never Summer Pandora, Never Summer Infinity, Roxy Ally BTX, or Roxy Ollie Pop. I'd like an All-Mountain Hybrid Camber board, but the one that jumps out at me (Never Summer Infinity) might be a bit expensive and a bit too long (145cm). Other online guides say 145cm should be fine for me (110 lbs), but it's a big step up from what I have now (138cm).

Lake Tahoe usually gets decent snow I think, so it's not icy all the time. It really depends on the resort I think, whether or not it gets sun to soften stuff up, and weather there are strong winds. It's just that this year, it basically hasn't snowed all January, so it's icy in some resorts (*Cough* HOMEWOOD *COUGH*). Alpine Meadows was nice though when I went 2 weeks ago!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Girl, I don't know if I should fork out the extra $100 for the magnatraction on the B nice, it's a bit longer than I wanted it to be, but seriously, if it can even help me catch 30% edge, it's worth it. 
I ride mostly at Sierra or northstar, just really enjoyed squaw valley, do you think it is necessary to get the magnatraction?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The magnetraction will give you excellent edge control on ice and hard pack. I love it, but some do find it too grippy.

The banana tech on the B-nice is a rocker. It will feel a bit more loose, especially getting off lifts, but you'll get used to it quickly. It'll give good float in powder and the raised edges will make it harder to catch an edge.

It's good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot, given that the luatique is a good $100 cheaper, do you think it'll be good for me? 
The guy is trying to convince me to get the 146 so i can "grow into it", do you think at my weight and height i should stay with 142 or 146? I"m actually almost 5'5 at 105 lbs. 
Decisions decisions!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a hard question to answer. If you've been riding a 145 and you're comfortable on it, the 146 probably won't feel much different. Plenty of women your size ride a 146 or longer for freeride, but it is on the longer side of your suggested range. I personally prefer something much smaller and feel like a shorter board feels much lighter beneath me. For your size and level of experience, I would say that a 141-144 would be the best range.

Regardless, by the time you "grow into" the Lunatique, you'll probably be ready for a more aggressive board.

You can't really know without demoing. You kind of just have to pull the trigger.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

fayewolf said:


> Girl, I don't know if I should fork out the extra $100 for the magnatraction on the B nice, it's a bit longer than I wanted it to be, but seriously, if it can even help me catch 30% edge, it's worth it.
> I ride mostly at Sierra or northstar, just really enjoyed squaw valley, do you think it is necessary to get the magnatraction?


Some of my friends who have magnetraction say "theoretically" it's better on ice and hard pack, but they can't tell the difference in Tahoe. I'm not really sure.. and this is all 2nd hand advice :dunno:

I've never been to Northstar, but Sierra was nice each time I went. Nothing outrageously icy. The beginner area at Squaw Valley seemed icy when I went... It might have been me just going different times in the season... it's mostly about the weather around the time you hit the slopes I think.

I'm just a beginner also, so everything I say should be taken with a grain of salt!

Are there any opinions on the Rome Blue? I saw the 2010 Rome Blue on sale (141cm) for $275. It seems to be a hybrid all-mountain board.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

cocolulu: Magnetraction is legit. You can tell the difference on ice and hard pack. That's a nice feature, since every resort gets ice and hard pack at some point. 

The Rome Blue is a fairly stiff freeride board. Not really appropriate for beginners. I don't think it comes in a 141, so double check that information.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> cocolulu: Magnetraction is legit. You can tell the difference on ice and hard pack. That's a nice feature, since every resort gets ice and hard pack at some point.
> 
> The Rome Blue is a fairly stiff freeride board. Not really appropriate for beginners. I don't think it comes in a 141, so double check that information.


Yeah, here in northern California we haven't had a good storm in more than a month, so many resorts are icy hard pack. Oddly though, I went to Squaw Valley one day, and it was icy, then went to Alpine Meadows the next, and it wasn't half bad. It's weird because the two resorts are just down the road from each other.

I checked on the Rome Blue, and it turns out they made 141cm boards in 2010, but they stopped for the 2011 line. They only have 145cm boards as the smallest one now.

I suppose I'll just keep waiting for the end of season sale...


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I've snowboarded a few times here in Squaw, northstar, and Sierra, never once was the snow not icy of some sort. In squaw, I've encountered really nice powder-ish on top of emmigrant lift, but then some parts along the way down were basically ice. I would say the popular long 3.5mile blue run all the way down to the village gets very icy as well. Given all that, now I'm really really wanting to just fork out the extra 100 and get the gnu b-nice. If it helps me learn.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot- is the B-street harder to ride /learn for a beginner? The reason I ask is because they have the shorter size (142) and it's on sale for 320 at my local store! 

And *blush*, i like the design better...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The B-street rocks! It was my board last season. It's a very soft, forgiving board. It's designated as a jib board, but handles all-mountain riding quite well. Great for ground tricks, park, learning to ride switch, and riding on ice and powder. Of course, it has BTX, which is nice.

Downside: It won't hold up under very high speeds and it'll throw you around quite a bit in choppy conditions.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> The B-street rocks! It was my board last season. It's a very soft, forgiving board. It's designated as a jib board, but handles all-mountain riding quite well. Great for ground tricks, park, learning to ride switch, and riding on ice and powder. Of course, it has BTX, which is nice.
> 
> Downside: It won't hold up under very high speeds and it'll throw you around quite a bit in choppy conditions.



I'm sorry, i don't understand what choppy condition means, you mean the terrain is uneven? If i mostly go on green/blue runs, I will be okay?

Keep in mind that I'm a beginner (only have maybe 6 days snowboarding) , the guy kept telling me that the rocker will make it very slippery and make me do helicopter and I'll be frustrated? I"m like thats not what I've heard. 

I will not be doing park at all. 

What's the difference between b-nice and b-street? It's cheaper than b-nice(on sale), but if it's too advanced for me, i don't want to get it... u know what i mean?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The B-street has the same rocker and the same magnetraction edges as the B-nice. It is softer than the B-Nice and has a sintered base instead of an extruded base. The B-street is classified as advanced freestyle/jib, which just means it is well made, not that it's hard to ride. The B-Nice will feel a little stiffer and a bit more stable. 

Choppy conditions is when powder gets tracked out and starts to get packed down, so it gets pretty bumpy and lumpy. The B-street just doesn't absorb bumps very well, so you'll have to bend your knees more to absorb them.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, but b-nice will be the same in terms of handling choppy conditions?
Do you think I should get the b-nice for $379 or b-street for $320?

Also, B-street comes in 141 (a bit short for me??) and 145, should I get the 145 instead? I was going to get the 142 lunatique


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The B-Nice may handle chop a little better, but I'm not sure. I don't think the difference would be hugely significant. I rode the 141 and I'm about your size, but you'd be fine on the 145 too. Totally a preference thing.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you!! I think I'm going to take the plunge with the B street, the deal seems ok, right? At 320? I'm very excited, just don't want to het frustrated again using a completely diff type of board from the craptastic burton cruiser.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome! Yes, $320 is a great deal, especially since the B-street often sells out early. :thumbsup:


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Lilfoot: picked up my B-street today! There was a coupon for an addition $50 off, so the grand total was $270. For almost the same price as the lunatique, I'm quite happy!

One stupid quick question, and I'm very sorry for my stupid question, some people say that the banana technolgy does not do well carving in blues (I'm not sure why...), does the magnatraction help with that?
When they say it doesn't do well, what does it mean? Does it mean I won't be able to go fast (not a concern) or I'm going to slip and fall on my ass?


Also, most people say that it takes some getting used to when you first ride a rocker, did this happen to you? If so, any advice on how to deal with this? I'm SO excited! 
I got the Ride VXN binding. ( if the prices are the same, $99, would you get the 2009 or this year's model? i can't tell the difference) 

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't listen to idiots. You'll be just fine. I think the people you mentioned are talking about true, hard carving. And no, it wouldn't carve as well as a stiff, cambered board, but for you it really won't matter.

The VXns are good bindings for the price. Get the newer model - always!

It did take me a little time to get used to the rocker - maybe a few runs. After that it'll seem completely normal. I feel the strongest different when skating/getting of the lift.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Don't listen to idiots. You'll be just fine. I think the people you mentioned are talking about true, hard carving. And no, it wouldn't carve as well as a stiff, cambered board, but for you it really won't matter.
> 
> The VXns are good bindings for the price. Get the newer model - always!
> 
> It did take me a little time to get used to the rocker - maybe a few runs. After that it'll seem completely normal. I feel the strongest different when skating/getting of the lift.


Hey lilfoot, want to let you know that I was able to test out the board and I absolutely love it!! It is totally fine for a beginner as you said, I did ran over some choppy terrain, not sure if it's just choppy or moguls or whatever it's called, I only see it in the steeper blue area. It throws me around quite abit, but I think being such a green beginner, it wouldn't make any difference whether I'm on a rocker or camber, I remember being thrown around on a camber board like that as well, I might as well learn how to handle those with a rocker. 

The board saved my ass a few times, I can totally feel it, but I hear you on getting off the lifts. I don't have a stomp pad so it was very slippery the first time I get off the lift. I did get use to it after a couple of times. There were no adjustment periods for me since I ride on a different rental board everytime before I got this, so it was just like before. Despite it being a rocker, I still eat shit, but definately not as much as before, can be a combo of board, confidence the board gave me, and just purely being out there more often. Thank you so much for recommending such a great board for me.

quick question for you since we have the same board. How often do you wax your board? Someone mentioned that being a sintered base, it needs to be done more often? Do you do it on your own? 

Sad that the top of my board has been scratched lightly already..


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah! So glad you liked it! It is natural to feel thrown around in bumpy conditions - you just have to learn to bend your knees to absorb it.

My base was extremely dry when I first got it, so I waxed it after every trip for a few weeks. Then I probably waxed after every 3-5 trips. My husband and I wax our boards at home - it's pretty easy, but it does take time. You can tell it needs to be waxed when the base near the edges looks dull and scratchy...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

fayewolf said:


> quick question for you since we have the same board. How often do you wax your board? Someone mentioned that being a sintered base, it needs to be done more often? Do you do it on your own?
> 
> Sad that the top of my board has been scratched lightly already..


Sintered bases need to be waxed often because they become slow when dry. This is why you hear people saying that sintered bases need to be waxed more often. It's to maintain the speed of the board.

In my opinion, I think extruded bases need to be waxed more. While an unwaxed extruded base is faster than an unwaxed sintered, when both are waxed the extruded base is much slower.

Extruded bases also don't absorb wax as well as a sintered one. This means they will get dry much quicker than sintered bases. If you want to maintain speed, and extruded base will actually need much more frequent waxing.


----------



## quantum (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you decided on a board yet? Definitely check out any mountain if you haven't. They have better selection and prices than REI.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I already bought it! And yes, I got it at Any Mountain, the B-Street was $270 vs REI's $349 on sale!


----------



## quantum (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome. I'm from the SF area too, which resort are you planning to ride? I'm trying to plan a trip in a few weeks, can't decide where to go yet.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

quantum said:


> Awesome. I'm from the SF area too, which resort are you planning to ride? I'm trying to plan a trip in a few weeks, can't decide where to go yet.


What are you looking for in a resort? 

I really liked northstar and squaw valley esp if you and your group is at least late beginner/intermediate level, as these resort has alot of intermediate runs. At squaw, they open till 9pm at night, and night riding is the bomb! The runs are really long, love it!! 

Now, these are large resorts, so you'll have to deal with crowds if it's weekend. I didn't really encounter any crowds at squaw when I was there for work, even on a saturday (green lifts, some wait, blue lifts, no line at all), but you do have to ride the gondola to get up to the mid mountain and connect to lifts. Same with northstar, park your car, ride shuttle, get to village, get to gondola, then you get on lifts. Takes another 20 minutes of your time for all these waiting etc.
Northstar has plenty of blue terrain. I was told that the blue at northstar is like mini /easy blacks and their blacks are like others blue... but I heard the backside is amazing. I'm just learning so I'll never go there.

For smaller resorts, I learned at Sierra at Tahoe, but I was only on the green runs, so I dont know anything about the other areas at all. 
Boreal is another small resort, good for parks and beginners. 

Let me know where you decided to go!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Yeah! So glad you liked it! It is natural to feel thrown around in bumpy conditions - you just have to learn to bend your knees to absorb it.
> 
> My base was extremely dry when I first got it, so I waxed it after every trip for a few weeks. Then I probably waxed after every 3-5 trips. My husband and I wax our boards at home - it's pretty easy, but it does take time. You can tell it needs to be waxed when the base near the edges looks dull and scratchy...


Thank you!! I will probably get it waxed before my next time out, mine definately feels kind of dry. I love the board so much, now if i can get use to this freakn Ride VXN. I ended up with the 09 model because it is $70 (i wish i have smaller feet so I can use the $40 model!!)


----------

